# Boat's Fish Finder for Ice Fishing?



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Is anyone using their boat's fish finder to ice fish? I found this other forum post in a different topic and I thought it might get more exposure here.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=264525

Thanks!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Several people are using there's on the ice. Send a PM to sfw1960 as he is using his Lowrance LMS332 on the ice..........he made the entire set up and I'm sure he'll fill you in.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I am going to use my LMS 522 this year. I had an old Lowrance portable pack for an X25 that I mounted my LMS bracket to. I am using the power cable from my boat. All I need to do now is order the iceducer from Lowrance. It will be nice haveing the GPS with my Lakemaster chip on the ice. Can't wait to see how it compares to my Vex.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

I had an old Hummingbird portable TCR ID 1 i think it was. Well that unit died, I was about to throw out the case and saw a cheap unit on sale $35 (Hummingbird Pirahna ) I think it is about the smallest unit they make . Modified it to use a rechargable 12 volt like the flashers use instat of 2 6 volts. 

Works great I can see my jig in 30' of water, might take it out tonight......


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there really a difference between and "iceducer" and a transducer that you would use in the open water? Anyone know? I haven't even looked to see if Humminbird makes something like that and if would work with the 727.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The difference between the two transducers is their shape and the type of wire that feeds them. Skimmer transducers are shaped to move through the water easily. Ice tranducers use a very flexiable wire that allows the transducer to hang vertically and point straight down the hole in the ice. You can use either transducer for hard or soft water.

My first sonar for ice fishing was an Eagle Fisheasy II. I mounted the skimmer transducer to one end of an 18" long dowel rod, and wrapped a couple layers of pipe insulation around the other. It pointed straight down the hole and worked well. I even used it last year when I left my Lowrance at my cabin for a week.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Usually the shape of the XDCR - they typically are the same internally.




























That's a Ray-0-Vac flashlight hanging off the back shot so I can see my spring bobber after dark , when I'm OUTSIDE.....

:lol: :evilsmile

727 would work great! (Don't store it outdoors though , OK?)

I used to have a FEII also Ian!!
:lol:


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

ih772 said:


> My first sonar for ice fishing was an Eagle Fisheasy II. I mounted the skimmer transducer to one end of an 18" long dowel rod, and wrapped a couple layers of pipe insulation around the other. It pointed straight down the hole and worked well. I even used it last year when I left my Lowrance at my cabin for a week.


Good idea. I was thinking of how I'm going to submerge the transducer into the hole, while keeping it vertical. Then there is the issue of the fish finder, battery, and cables. I wonder if I could use an upside down milk crate to accomplish everything? One corner of the milk crate could have a dowel or pole that is clamped to the inside. I can loosen the clamp to raise/lower the transducer. I simply place it over the 6" auger hole. Then the battery is mounted under the milk crate on the opposite side. The fish finder is then mounted on the top. It's too big to fall down the hole and is water tolerant. I generally fish in a shanty so I'm not too concerned about the elements except for when transporting my gear.


----------



## murphdogg (Aug 25, 2006)

How do you switch the power source so you dont have to lug a huge battery around with you. I am going this weekend to buy something for ice fishing and havent made uo my find. I thought of making something like above for just a regular fishfinder but didnt know if the cold weather would destroy it. The power source was the other question.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Passmeabrewski said:


> Good idea. I was thinking of how I'm going to submerge the transducer into the hole, while keeping it vertical. Then there is the issue of the fish finder, battery, and cables. I wonder if I could use an upside down milk crate to accomplish everything? One corner of the milk crate could have a dowel or pole that is clamped to the inside. I can loosen the clamp to raise/lower the transducer. I simply place it over the 6" auger hole. Then the battery is mounted under the milk crate on the opposite side. The fish finder is then mounted on the top. It's too big to fall down the hole and is water tolerant. I generally fish in a shanty so I'm not too concerned about the elements except for when transporting my gear.


 sfw rig is real nice is and helps to use a bubble float somewhere over the transducer - but you can find the kids floaties - the round styrofoam stuff just use like the vex does ...... the easiest rig is the plastic 6 pack insulated coolers from meijers - walmart -while you are looking for floaties ! insulated helps battery from draining get a replacement battery for the vex under 20 $ and make sure cooler is big enough then mount on top of container the screen by screws and you have a handle to carry it and just drill hole for trans wire - very easy and i did it 10-15 yrs ago but would make it in a pinch if my vex ever dies !


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I just purchased a new LMS522C that I intend on mounting in my boat and also on an ATV for winter fishing. I have a VEX, so at this point I was only going to use it for the GPS with the Lakemaster Pro maps for ice fishing.

Does anyone know if it would be alright all day on the ice exposed to the elements? I am mounting it on the dash of a Polaris Ranger with a covered roof, so it will be exposed to cold, but not necessarily a lot of 
snow or moisture. 

Would eventually like to try it with an iceducer also.


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

bucko12pt said:


> Does anyone know if it would be alright all day on the ice exposed to the elements? I am mounting it on the dash of a Polaris Ranger with a covered roof, so it will be exposed to cold, but not necessarily a lot of
> snow or moisture.


Most LCD displays won't work much below 0 degrees Fahrenheit. I think it is like -5 or -6 based on common voltages. 

I don't work much below those temperatures either so I would not be fishing then but to each his own.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

bucko12pt said:


> I just purchased a new LMS522C that I intend on mounting in my boat and also on an ATV for winter fishing. I have a VEX, so at this point I was only going to use it for the GPS with the Lakemaster Pro maps for ice fishing.
> 
> Does anyone know if it would be alright all day on the ice exposed to the elements? I am mounting it on the dash of a Polaris Ranger with a covered roof, so it will be exposed to cold, but not necessarily a lot of
> snow or moisture.
> ...



I have this model for strictly ice fishing and it works no matter what. It is always getting water on it from throwing shorty's back. If I were you, I would sell the Vex and keep the 522, much better unit for the ice with much more detail, besides having the GPS and mapping function. You do need to switch the mode though to ice mode.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I've used LCDs for many , many years on the ice and *MY *rule is never subject your equipment to anything you're not willing to endure yourself....
:lol:

Most of the Lowrance products I've owned say not to _STORE_ them anything more than minus 4 degrees (F) though I've used my machines in -22 wind chills more than a few times.

BBBBRRRR!!!!

The B&W (FSTN) displays' liquid _will_ *freeze* if kept outside , and I'm not going to try it with my color TFT screens "to see".
:yikes:

I have always transported my sonars in the truck back & forth and I don't leave them on the boat during the winter , taking care of a unit makes it last longer IMO.....

Any of the newer machines would be fine all day on the ice , but when they are powered up & working they produce heat internally - so no sweat!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

10-4.

Thank's for the replies


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Cabela's had the iceducer for my eagle fish marker 320 for 74.99. I haven't tried it yet but if it works ok or not I'll report back.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Let the transducer float, don't clamp it to anything. You want it to be free if a fish wraps your line around it.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ih772 said:


> Let the transducer float, don't clamp it to anything. You want it to be free if a fish wraps your line around it.


 My XDCR sits just under the surface Ian ( just the skimmer & part of the bracket) - and I *usually* _never_ have a problem!

I got news for ya too , buddy - - if a fish wraps your line around your transducer then you are NO LONGER FREE!!!!!!!!!
:fish2:
Who's in control - you or the fish??








:lol: 








:lol:


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

I put one together but I posted the pictures on the other thread:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2474011#post2474011


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Passmeabrewski said:


> I put one together but I posted the pictures on the other thread:
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2474011#post2474011


 Nice set up! I'll have to put together something like that for mine. It has two of my favorite features,inexpensive and simple.


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah, practical, inexpensive, and ease of use was what I was aiming for. Not that I'm promoting Meijers - but you can find it all but the battery ($10 more) there. I left out the part of me traveling to nearly every hardware store in SE Lower Michigan.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Passmeabrewski said:


> Most LCD displays won't work much below 0 degrees Fahrenheit. I think it is like -5 or -6 based on common voltages.
> 
> I don't work much below those temperatures either so I would not be fishing then but to each his own.


I've been out in -11 degree wx with my M68c and it worked just fine. The old LCD screens would slow down. The new TFT displays are designed to work in cold weather.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Started using mine (humminbird) last year. Worked pretty good. Turn off fish ID and turn the sensitivity all the way up. I believe those are the 2 settings that made it work for me. As for keeping the transducer upright in the hole, I made a tee out of 1" square wood. I put it all in a plastic tide bottle that worked great to carry it and keep it out of the water. I also used the 12v battery from my old dewalt to power it, lasts all day and then some:


----------

